# Give It A Caption - #6



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2013)

Today's offering goes back to the '60's version of my favorite superhero ...



*GIVE IT A CAPTION! *


----------



## GDAD (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Robin: This is the new FATMOBILE!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2013)

To the Batcave Dumbo.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)

Dadadadada... Elephantman!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope Alfred doesn't mind shoveling elephant poop.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 23, 2013)

_Does my bum look big on this??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Dadadadada... Elephantman!



GAHHH! I was going to say almost the exact same thing!

Okay, uh ... um ... 

"Sure, go ahead and laugh - but you should see what the JOKER is riding!"


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Ho Silver ......


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2013)

Robin....Call the Bat Dogs.......


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Wish that guy would get off my back. I gotta speak at the Young Republicans Club meeting in an hour.


----------

